# backyard snowboarding



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

so I've decided to make a backyard run. I've gotten some good ideas, but i wanted to know which one would work best. My friend got that warning fence they use at ski resorts (it's orange and diamond pattern), and laid it out, then put some water on it and it works fairly well. The other method I've heard of the turf carpet run, but I've never actually tried that. Does anyone have any input?

I thought about dendix, but it's impossible to find and apparently pretty expensive.
Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Artificial turf, water, and dish soap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

does that work really well?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Backyard Terrain Park Kit C - designed specifically for backyard skiing & snowboarding

Just an example.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

so does soap help a lot?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

it's lube.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

how much do i put on there? a whole bottle?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Uhhhhhhh it's probrbly going to depend on how big the ramp is. I'm not sure what the optimal volume per square foot would be to minimize friction.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Backyard Terrain Park Kit C - designed specifically for backyard skiing & snowboarding
> 
> Just an example.


That seems like lot of money for basically some tarps and indoor/outdoor carpet.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Duck Commander said:


> That seems like lot of money for basically some tarps and indoor/outdoor carpet.


So don't buy it and build your own. It's just an example not an endorsement.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> So don't buy it and build your own. It's just an example not an endorsement.



No offense was intended. I had been to that site before and it struck me as expensive for what you got. Even if you buy their tarps and grass you STILL have to build your own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

YouTube - Snowboard Ramp in Texas
This video really discouraged me. Was he doing something wrong. That was almost like my plan, except I was going to use a box instead of a jump. Anyone have any way to fix this problem?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

*tarp*

i think the cheapest way to do that is to use tarp and water

my friends and i laid out a tarp and ran hose water down the runway and setup up a plastic jump for a box.

then you can just squit some dish soap or something in the water before you drop in 

heres a video of us doing that 
YouTube - summer tarp session 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing can replace the real stuff, but none the less looks like you guys had good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

ya, that would be sick, but i dont have a sloped backyard so id have to make a ramp. i was thinking about that plastic warning fence they use at the resorts or construction sites and stuff. my friend made a run with that and it works pretty well. im probably gunna mess around with some stuff and figure out what works best for me.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

dead2rites said:


> YouTube - Snowboard Ramp in Texas
> This video really discouraged me. Was he doing something wrong. That was almost like my plan, except I was going to use a box instead of a jump. Anyone have any way to fix this problem?



1. Not steep enough
2. looks dry/coarse

heres my one from a lil while ago.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/5716-backyard-ramp-pictures.html
... more pics on page 2

the steeper the better, ice rink snow owns all but if you cant get it use either a tarp or old carpet with HEAPS of water and soup.


My one easily got enough speed to do rails, small airs. don't let that shitty texan one put you off


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

so im planning on making a ramp 6 feet tall, 45 degrees down, and about 5 feet to the kicker, which leads right onto my box going down a slight slope (about 1-2 degrees). I will use turf with soap and water (might try snowgel sometime), and have about a 15 yard landing spot. Does anyone see any problems with that setup?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds alot like mine

what degree is the kicker at? is it a ride on to a jib or a proper jump, if its a ride on or slight jump your in business but otherwise you might want a bit more height.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

i have a plastic ramp i bought a few years back, never use it, thought i might cover it in turf and have it about 1 foot-2 feet from the start of the box


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

so im planning on making everything this weekend, and i just wanted to know what plastic is best for the top of the box. there is a store where i live called tap plastics and they have polycarbonate plastic, which is what i was planning on, if there any other suggestions, please post them here. thanks


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

plastic gutter or wall of a plastic shower?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

ya, this place has professional plastic like what they use at resorts, i just wanted to know if polycarbonate was the right material


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

is this the type of carpet i need?
Product Information Error Page
thanks


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

dead2rites said:


> ya, this place has professional plastic like what they use at resorts, i just wanted to know if polycarbonate was the right material



is the polycarbonate clear? if it is see if they have something called polyethylene its white and it works great. im pretty sure thats what they use at the resorts 
heres a link to what polyethylene looks like 
High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation

if they dont have polyethylene i think polycarbonate will be ok just make sure its no too soft
you want to get 3/8 inch thick or thicker


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

it is polyethylene, its 1/4 inch for $40 (2'x4'). the next biggest is like $60 for 2x4, the link didnt work on my last post, but it is carpet, not rubber grass. please send a link of the type of turf i need. thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

alright, so i got everything. the platform is 4 feet tall (kinda short in my opinion, but thats the only size my parents would let me get), and the slope off the platform is 8 feet long. is that too long? i can cut it down easily, i just need to get the most speed i can, please reply


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

dead2rites said:


> alright, so i got everything. the platform is 4 feet tall (kinda short in my opinion, but thats the only size my parents would let me get), and the slope off the platform is 8 feet long. is that too long? i can cut it down easily, i just need to get the most speed i can, please reply



Hey I have built one this summer, for winter use though. Mine stands 8' tall (3.5'dx 7w) tall with a 45 degree pitch for the first 8', 35 for the next 4' and then 30 for the last 1.5'. I used indoor/outdoor carpet on the drop in/platform.

For the boxes check out this thread on my and Surburbans discussion on which plastics are okay to use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

i finished the box, the ramp is causing a bit of trouble, but the box came out really well, ill try to post some pictures, but i seem to be having trouble getting them to show up


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

looks nice.

good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

im gunna paint the sides and then me and my friends are gunna tag it


----------

